# Does Symbiot/ SMG still owe you money?



## North Country (Nov 14, 2003)

Hello All - I want to keep this as positive as possible....If you truly want to try to help put this rest and steer others away from what we all have gone through for several years then please respond and keep it professional.

We had contact with Matt Glover in Hartford, CT and it was the same old song and dance, lies and deceit.....

As you all know Symbiot Business Group has dissolved the Symbiot Snow Network LLC. on June 12th, 2006 leaving all of us holding the bag. I am sure any assets that remained were 'slid' into another branch of the business. Symbiot continues to sell snow and are actively trying to recruit new subs.* Do not fall victim to this plan!*

Following through with my commitment to spend 15-30 minutes a day on this Symbiot issue:

*I am requesting that anyone who is owed money from Symbiot/ SMG email me at [email protected]*

If you know anyone who is owed money please have them contact me also.

I am requesting Company Name and Address, Contact Name and Number, Amount owed and by whom (SMG or Symbiot)

If you have any time please contact any Symbiot P3 partner and explain to them why you and your colleagues will not conduct business with their company as long as they are affiliated with Symbiot. *Then follow through!! …and close your accounts!*

I would like to have this information ready in the event that we move against Symbiot and to make the public aware of Symbiot's business practices. Thank you for your time and cooperation.

Michael Merrill
NCSAIM


----------



## Lawn Tek (Jul 17, 2003)

Yea , I will contact you with some info .


----------



## parrothead (Nov 19, 2003)

mike, i talked to you the other day. it would be nice if we could find out how many people they stiffed.


----------



## Lawn Tek (Jul 17, 2003)

Symbiot ,or Shaftbiot ex employees need to contact us also .


----------



## clive (Jul 18, 2005)

*Not do business with the P3s?*

Are you going to stop buying gas, office products, cell phones from the companies that Symbiot has a relationship with?

So . . . are you starting a boycott, then?


----------



## North Country (Nov 14, 2003)

*Boycott ?*

We have already stopped doing business with any P3 partner. We are encouraging everyone else to do the same and support their peers who are owed money or perhaps have lost their business because of SMG/ Symbiot non-payment.

We almost lost our chemical supplier but they dropped out of the P3 program, we are switching to Ford Trucks because Dodge is a P3 partner.

We will not shop at Office Max, Exxonmobil or use any Meyer's, Swenson or Husqvana product. We have closed our Enterprise rental car business account and do not use Hertz. I called and closed our Home Depot business accounts.

I have spoken with MANY P3 partner and explained our plight it seems they are beginning to listen.

The only one we have not been able to shake is Sprint but we will find a way to work around them also.

So all I ask is that you do the right thing and * Do Not Use ANY P3 Partner !*

I am not asking you to hurt your business but there are perfectly acceptable substitutes to any P3 partner except for Sprint.

Thanks - michael

[email protected]


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Seems like most of the P3 partners are the lower end or less popular brands anyway. At least around here.

Meyer you hardly ever see unless its real old.

Sprint we're all stuck with cause we need nextel

John Deere only has one store near me and their pricing is waaay out of line with all the other suppliers.

Mobil is pretty dominant here but I have a citgo next to my shop so we use them anyway.

Husqvarna always strikes me as more homeowner type anyway.

I like staples, office max closed their store here.

I wouldnet have a clue where to buy a swenson, wouldent recognize one if it hit me in the head.
I prefer lowes to home depot.

You see Fords and Chevys 20 to 1 vs Dodge around here and you never see a Dodge as a work truck anymore such as a Dump or a Rackbody, all you see are weekend lawnguys that have them with their "hemis"
I rarely ever rent a car.

For the most part they didnt seem to hook up with many "major players" in our industry. They got all the less popular brands with some exceptions like mobil obviously.

If they had Fisher, Western, Blizzard, Downeaster, Buyers, Ford, any major salt supplier, or other major player like that the program may have been more successful or worthwhile.

So I guess we can say Ive been doing my part to help all along. Haha

Disclaimer: This post was not meant to fire up anyone who owns the brands that I listed as not "major players". Im not saying their equipment is bad or is not popular in other parts of the country, Im only saying what I observe around here.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Can anyone explain the P3 program and list all companies who are involved? I'd never heard of it before the other day when I was on a site listing "hotshot" freight loads. This company was touting being a P3 company which seemed to mean they prescreened both the consignor and consignee. Then I started reading about Symbiot being a P3 company. So who, exactly, is running the P3 program and how?


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

Mick said:


> Can anyone explain the P3 program and list all companies who are involved? I'd never heard of it before the other day when I was on a site listing "hotshot" freight loads. This company was touting being a P3 company which seemed to mean they prescreened both the consignor and consignee. Then I started reading about Symbiot being a P3 company. So who, exactly, is running the P3 program and how?


I'm with Mick I have no clue as to what your talking about.

As for not using husky sorry but there saws are essential to my business. Also use sprint, and mobile gas/diesel.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

PSDF350 said:


> As for not using husky sorry but there saws are essential to my business.


Agreed. Husquavarna is unquestionably a professional grade chainsaw if purchased from a dealer vs Home Depot. Too many of them used all day, every day up here to think otherwise. I doubt I'll ever need to buy another one.


----------



## North Country (Nov 14, 2003)

*Symbiot P3 definition...*

Ok - Here we go….this is from Symbiot's site:

"Symbiot is dedicated to the success of our Network partners. The Symbiot P3 Program is not just a pricing strategy, but a complete program to allow our Network Partners and Sales Partners the opportunity to receive national rebates, financing, pricing programs and products. Symbiot has selected the finest group of equipment manufacturers, distributors, suppliers and other business partners. Each provider develops a unique program delivering flexible payment terms, special purchasing programs and great service levels."

"The Symbiot Purchase Power Program (P3) links you with an elite group of equipment manufacturers, distributors, suppliers and other business partners who represent the names you trust. These suppliers can help you obtain vehicles, insurance, cellular phones, plants, equipment and more.
The P3 Program brings you the benefits of national buying power. We've negotiated rebates, special financing, flexible payment terms and special pricing from companies you may already use for your equipment and business needs."

*Remember, you can buy any equipment you want, but buying from a P3 partner is the same as plowing for Symbiot because both put money in their pocket!*

This is a big deal, you can actually do something about this whole Symbiot mess by boycotting these companies.

I hope this explains it a little better - michael

*Here is the list.*

www.a-systems.net

www.husqvarna.com

www.homedepot.com

www.bigotires.com

www.lesco.com

www.enterprise.com/fleets

www.superfleet.net

www.balboacapital.com

www.stens.com

www.hustlerturfequipment.com

www.pre-check.com

www.hertz.com

www.exxonmobil.com

www.shindaiwa.com

www.planthealthcare.com

www.sprintpcs.com

www.valero.com

www.bpbusinesssolutions.com

www.pest-consultant.com

www.plantsindesign.com

www.farm-life.com

www.swensonspreader.com

www.meyerproducts.com

www.officemax.com

www.daimlerchrysler.com

www.theleasingcompany.com

www.unifirst.com


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Ok. Thanks for clearing that up. That's not the same P3 program as I saw on the trucking site, then. But, don't you have to go through Symbiot to buy at a discount from these companies which would in turn benefit Symbiot? In other words, I don't see how just buying something from these companies will not automatically put money in Symbiot coffers. They are not sending Symbiot a percentage of all sales, are they?

I agree, this is a big deal. But calling for boycott of these companies in order to hurt Symbiot is not the way to go. Call for a boycott of Symbiot and the P3 program - fine - but boycotting the companies is not justified.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Sorry, I was too late to edit and just noticed that I meant to say "I don't see how just buying something from these companies *WILL *automatically put money in Symbiot coffers" instead of WILL *NOT*.


----------



## North Country (Nov 14, 2003)

*P3 Embargo!*

Mick - Well put - I understand where you are coming from but when you say "OK I am going to buy from Home Depot because I am not a Symbiot sales partner." That sends the message that it is fine for Depot to be partnered with Symbiot.

I guess I mis-typed when I said "money in their pocket", I guess I should have said "This will allow them to operate as usual and continue to put money in their pocket with shady business practices."

If North Korea is developing a nuke and the US stops buying from ANY North Korean company, it sends a message. In order for the whole trade embargo/ boycott thing to work you have to stick to your guns unless it is going to hurt you, for example the US-Iraq oil for food program, where we will not buy any good except for oil and we mask that purchase as a trade for food because it is good for us.

Currently, dropping Nextel would hurt my business therefore we have not done it, but it is very easy to pull into Lowes instead of Depot and when I spoke to several people in customer service at Depot it sent a message. Now when the same story about Symbiot keeps popping up and they determine that it is not just one disgruntled contractor, a large company WILL take action.

The more we let the Symbiot propaganda float around the industry, the more new companies are more apt to work for them and we know what that leads to.

Thanks - michael


----------



## Lawn Tek (Jul 17, 2003)

North Country said:


> Ok - Here we go….this is from Symbiot's site:
> 
> *"Symbiot is dedicated to the success of our Network partners.*" Symboit Partners should recieve a jar of vasoline with every 750.00 membership .
> 
> ...


----------

